# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Τα τελευταία...

## neos4690

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A5500-H μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## neos4690

Ενα θηλυκο και ενα αρσενικο. 
Πατριωτη τα αφησα ελευθερα....

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A5500-H μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## neos4690

Ειναι σε κλουβα 80*60*80....δικια μου κατασκευη....

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A5500-H μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Φιλε μου (δεν ξερω το ονομα σου )  επειδη αγαπας τις καρδερινες (αυτο δειχνει οτι εστω και αργοτερα απο την αγορα τους θες να τις αφηνεις εκει που ανηκουν ) σου ευχομαι συντομα να βρεθεις με καρδερινες εκτροφης και να προχωρησεις στην αναπαραγωγη τους ! Δεν ξερω αν σε ενδιαφερει και τις θες μονο για το κελαηδησμα , αλλα αξιζει !

----------


## neos4690

Με λενε Σταθη ......

----------


## jk21

Σταθγ μπορεις αν θες να το βαλεις στο προφιλ σου και αν δεν τα καταφερνεις στο αλλαζουμε και μεις

----------


## neos4690

Καντο αμα θελεις...

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A5500-H μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ninos

Στάθη, έχεις κανένα βίντεο από κάποια  απελευθέρωση που έχεις κάνει ?

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk

----------


## neos4690

Δεν εχω καμερα παιδια ειχα μια αλλα μου την πηραν στο αγιον ορος....

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A5500-H μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

